# and not just a humi...



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

A few days ago I asked about a particular travel humidor.
7 minutes later (I kid you not), Raney (RcktS4) offered me his which he doesn't use.

Well, the mail came today with a hefty package.
Inside was the cool travel humi, just about how I pictured it.

But not only did Raney send me the humi, just out of the generosity of his heart... Hidden away inside the humi were 5 awesome cigars to top it off!!!

Raney, you are too much!
Thank you for this incredible gift!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Excellent! Nice smokes and trav humi! Klugs gave me a full one similar to that in the noob trade. Congrats!


Nice gesture Raney.


:ms NCRM


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

MMM Boli PC...enjoy those stogies! I'll be smoking my first PSD4 today or tomorrow.

WTG RcktS4!!!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

... even though i sent out 5 packages for various reasons to CS gorillas yesterday , I find myself feeling that I'm not doing enough...


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

mmblz said:


> ... even though i sent out 5 packages for various reasons to CS gorillas yesterday , I find myself feeling that I'm not doing enough...


Yep. That's pretty much the reasoning behind sending what I did to you. No way I can touch some of the stuff that's been gifted to me by the people on this board, so any opportunity to send something to a deserving member...

Nice way to run a community, if you ask me.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

RcktS4 said:


> Yep. That's pretty much the reasoning behind sending what I did to you. No way I can touch some of the stuff that's been gifted to me by the people on this board, so any opportunity to send something to a deserving member...
> 
> Nice way to run a community, if you ask me.


Here here. Well said.

Thought I'd post this. "One" (the bigger cuban one) of my special "inbounds from the generous members here" humi's. Those blank bands are a godsend.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Here here. Well said.
> 
> Thought I'd post this. "One" (the bigger cuban one) of my special "inbounds from the generous members here" humi's. Those blank bands are a godsend.


:r again at the PPdPs. One of my all-time favorite bombings...


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

RcktS4 said:


> :r again at the PPdPs. One of my all-time favorite bombings...


Here is the aftermath of the great TX massacare. Takes up a whole drawer.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

good lord


----------



## Basil (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh my God! That's incredible!!!


----------



## il duce (Apr 1, 2005)

damn :BS


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

That Raney is a sneaky guy! Dave, you need smoke more!!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Very nice drawer. Looks like alot of good smokes there.

Enjoy happy smoking.


----------



## goose925 (Mar 27, 2005)

Oh My!!!! DaKlug

I think I just wet myself

That is a major stockpile

Very nice


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Here is the aftermath of the great TX massacare. Takes up a whole drawer.


yowza!


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

tecnorobo said:


> good lord


UH WHAT HE SAID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Congrats guys!! Nice hits indeed!

mmblz, enjoy those Habanos, nice nice nice!

Dave, you better get to chain smoking!! :w


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Da Klugs said:


> Here is the aftermath of the great TX massacare. Takes up a whole drawer.


Note to self...
Buy smelling salts before looking at anymore of Klugsy's pictures!!! :al


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Note to self.....remember Franksmith's note to self!

:ms NCRM



Franksmith said:


> Note to self...
> Buy smelling salts before looking at anymore of Klugsy's pictures!!! :al


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> Here is the aftermath of the great TX massacare. Takes up a whole drawer.


Hey, there's my Swisher Sweet right in the middle left! I'd recognize that baby anywhere!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Note to self.....remember Franksmith's note to self!
> 
> :ms NCRM


 Can't we just make it a rule that Da Klugs has to remember to make sure we remember to buy smelling salts before he posts any more pictures?


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Anyone else think wwe should see a shot of Mrs. Klugs' shoe closet for collaboration?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Then there is the drawer I'm pulling to smoke from.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Da Klugs said:


> Then there is the drawer I'm pulling to smoke from.


Is anyone else getting a strange WAV file playing everytime you click on one of Klug's picture posts??

Everytime his pictures come up I hear trumpets sounding 

At least I was ready with the smelling salts that time!


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

you're slipping pretty fast franksmith
pretty soon we'll need the salts for your pics


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

RcktS4 said:


> Anyone else think wwe should see a shot of Mrs. Klugs' shoe closet for collaboration?


Just went up and counted 131 pairs of shoes

12 unopened / not worn pairs in boxes

I afraid to go into the attic.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Just went up and counted 131 pairs of shoes
> 
> 12 unopened / not worn pairs in boxes
> 
> I afraid to go into the attic.


*Is She related to Imelda Marcos by any chance?  *


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> Note to self...
> Buy smelling salts before looking at anymore of Klugsy's pictures!!! :al


 :r When the salts come in do a split and Im in!!


----------

